# Ford 1910 Differential Lock



## Madjak (May 29, 2017)

All,
I accidentally stepped on the differential lock pedal on my 1985 Ford 1910 the other day and now I can't get the diff to unlock. The rear wheels being locked together all the time is really making it hard to use the tractor. Anyone have any suggestions on how I can get the diff lock to disengage?
Many thanks for all help.

Madjak


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Alternate stepping on the right, then the left brake pedal as you drive it. This will work unless it's really stuck!


----------



## Madjak (May 29, 2017)

Thanks Tractor Beam, already tried that many times in both forward and reverse, no workee, so it must be REALLY stuck.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Madjak,

Looks like you've got a job ahead of you. Recommend that you get a service/shop/repair manual before you start.


----------



## Madjak (May 29, 2017)

You're right six bales, I have already checked out the repair manual and was dreading taking on that job. I got lucky and found a post on another forum from a gentleman who had experienced the same problem with his 1910 in the past. He suggested a fix that worked for him, he said to jack up the right rear tire and bump it back and forth while jiggling the diff lock lever up and down a little. I tried it and it worked! I now have my diff unlocked and the diff lock lever blocked in place so that I don't have this problem again. Thanks for responding.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

wow, wish everything was that easy to solve, glad it worked out for you


----------

